# LED BR 40 flood in a closet



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I know we can no longer have unprotected incandescent or fluorescent bulbs in a closet in a dwelling unit. 

Can we replace a ceiling fixture with a keyless and screw in a BR40 LED dimmable bulb?
It isn't bare and lights up the walk in closet better.

edit: it's an 8x8 closet and the bulb is almost centered in the open area.. The closet has shelving on all sides.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I know we can no longer have unprotected incandescent or fluorescent bulbs in a closet in a dwelling unit.
> 
> Can we replace a ceiling fixture with a keyless and screw in a BR40 LED dimmable bulb?
> It isn't bare and lights up the walk in closet better.
> ...


If you install a keyless you are creating the ability for an incandescent lamp to be installed later on.



*410.16 Luminaires in Clothes Closets.*
(A) Luminaire Types Permitted. Only luminaires of the
following types shall be permitted in a closet:

(1) Surface-mounted or recessed incandescent or LED luminaires
with completely enclosed light sources

(2) Surface-mounted or recessed fluorescent luminaires

(3) Surface-mounted fluorescent or LED luminaires identified
as suitable for installation within the closet storage
space

*(B) Luminaire Types Not Permitted. *Incandescent luminaires
with open or partially enclosed lamps and pendant
luminaires or lampholders shall not be permitted.

*(C) Location.* The minimum clearance between luminaires
installed in clothes closets and the nearest point of a closet
storage space shall be as follows:

(1) 300 mm (12 in.) for surface-mounted incandescent or
LED luminaires with a completely enclosed light source
installed on the wall above the door or on the ceiling.

(2) 150 mm (6 in.) for surface-mounted fluorescent luminaires
installed on the wall above the door or on the
ceiling.

(3) 150 mm (6 in.) for recessed incandescent or LED luminaires
with a completely enclosed light source installed
in the wall or the ceiling.

(4) 150 mm (6 in.) for recessed fluorescent luminaires installed
in the wall or the ceiling.

(5) Surface-mounted fluorescent or LED luminaires shall
be permitted to be installed within the closet storage
space where identified for this use.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No, just like you can't do the same with a CFL.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> If you install a keyless you are creating the ability for an incandescent lamp to be installed later on.
> 
> 410.16 Luminaires in Clothes Closets.
> (A) Luminaire Types Permitted. Only luminaires of the
> ...




So 410.16(b) is the keyless killer.
I kind of thought so, but wasn't sure. 

Thanks.


----------

